# Racist crap



## donniedeal13 (Oct 20, 2017)

I am so absolutely tired of all this racist crap in this country. Black people are constantly using any chance they get to cry racism. John Kelly called Wilson an empty barrel and somehow that is racist

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Oct 20, 2017)

donniedeal13 said:


> I am so absolutely tired of all this racist crap in this country. Black people are constantly using any chance they get to cry racism. John Kelly called Wilson an empty barrel and somehow that is racist
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


Its become a disease, i had a girl who was half black and she always unintentionally did it..always an excuse always about white or black.With time she did realise that blaming racism and always using the r word for everything did not help her recognise her mistakes and take charge.
Racism exists is real, but today is a form of pre judgement because of patterns of crime ignorance and culture cultivated by even music. Ive had black friends from europe and africa, never bought into the crap and most of them werent really into the victim mentality.
I am not a racist, i dont have it in me but with certain individuals of the other race i have decided to excercise caution, i had my airbnb accounts shut down after a black couple burned my bed from smoking weed and pulled the racist card...lost lots of money and got shut down, should i run more risk with more african americans?

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 20, 2017)

donniedeal13 said:


> I am so absolutely tired of all this racist crap in this country. Black people are constantly using any chance they get to cry racism. John Kelly called Wilson an empty barrel and somehow that is racist
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk



....sorry about your exhaustion but this is a racist site, and black people never say anything here....they know how small minded white people are without saying anything...


----------



## charley (Oct 20, 2017)

Anonim said:


> Its become a disease, i had a girl who was half black and she always unintentionally did it..always an excuse always about white or black.With time she did realise that blaming racism and always using the r word for everything did not help her recognise her mistakes and take charge.
> Racism exists is real, but today is a form of pre judgement because of patterns of crime ignorance and culture cultivated by even music. Ive had black friends from europe and africa, never bought into the crap and most of them werent really into the victim mentality.
> I am not a racist, i dont have it in me but with certain individuals of the other race i have decided to excercise caution, i had my airbnb accounts shut down after a black couple burned my bed from smoking weed and pulled the racist card...lost lots of money and got shut down, should i run more risk with more african americans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



... if you need to say you're 'not a racist'...  well, you probably are a racist[ask Rob]...  so now what are we blaming those 'evil blacks' for ???    they were smoking weed while having 'hot black sex' in your bed in your 'bed & breakfast' while playing cards... you did mention they were doing something with cards....  ......  

.. keep us informed of your struggles with the 'African Americans'....   you are a great American I'm sure you voted for trump.....     ...


----------



## Anonim (Oct 20, 2017)

charley said:


> ... if you need to say you're 'not a racist'...  well, you probably are a racist[ask Rob]...  so now what are we blaming those 'evil blacks' for ???    they were smoking weed while having 'hot black sex' in your bed in your 'bed & breakfast' while playing cards... you did mention they were doing something with cards....  ......
> 
> .. keep us informed of your struggles with the 'African Americans'....   you are a great American I'm sure you voted for trump.....     ...


No im an inmigrant i cant vote, my current girlfriend is black part african part dutch...i didnt buy trumps bs but neither hillaris..i live in the most multicultural city in america bud..yeah everyone is a racist and usually when i get asked or accused i say YES.. cause i dont really give a fuck about sissies that use the word white privillege everywhere they go cause theyre no good at doing shit themselfs..

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 20, 2017)

Anonim said:


> No im an inmigrant i cant vote, my current girlfriend is black part african part dutch...i didnt buy trumps bs but neither hillaris..i live in the most multicultural city in america bud..yeah everyone is a racist and usually when i get asked or accused i say YES.. cause i dont really give a fuck about sissies that use the word white privillege everywhere they go cause theyre no good at doing shit themselfs..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



.... so if you're accused of being a racist you say 'yes'..  ?????     & if we're to understand what you're saying, it's that you "don't give a fuck about sissies that use the word white privilege everywhere they go cause they're no good at doing shit themselves"..    

.... is it possible to explain what you are saying ??   just break it down a little...


----------



## Anonim (Oct 20, 2017)

I wont break shit down for you man. I dont have to, i didnt enslave you i didnt discriminiate you for your color. Ill tell you what i do discriminate tho, ignorance, lasiness, fucks who get offended by everyone and everything, have excuses for everything and dont own up to their shit...now if that hits home for you im sorry just like in a forum ill say it on the street and i have..if someone is gona call me a racist and offend me ill offend em right back..now im not gona start with statistics for violent crime and race patterns here in miami just not worth it. All im saying is if youre a victim all your life youre never gona move forward, and personally i think thats why you even have trump in power, some people i guess got tired, but im just an inmigrant at the end of the day i care less about any of this shit, 


Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2017)

charley said:


> ....sorry about your exhaustion *but this is a racist site*, and black people never say anything here....they know how small minded white people are without saying anything...



you're the only racist here.


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2017)

Prince said:


> you're the only racist here.




... we know what a fucking liar you & your lord trumpy are........   [your new avi represents you perfectly] ...     ..


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 21, 2017)

Seems to me most black people got used to a black man in office cutting them slack and handing out lots freebies that were not freebies at all. And the only thing that will make it better is to knock down some hundred year old statues 

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2017)

donniedeal13 said:


> Seems to me most black people got used to a black man in office cutting them slack and handing out lots freebies that were not freebies at all. And the only thing that will make it better is to knock down some hundred year old statues
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk



....  can't you see how racist your remark is..?!?!?!  *[*Seems to me most black people got used to a black man in office cutting them slack and handing out lots freebies that were not freebies at all.*] *....besides being moronic, you sound like another clueless white dude.... then you blame 'American blacks' for 'knocking down rebel statues'..  there are only 12% blacks in America, 69% white ,, and you blame blacks for your lack of a meaningful life... *sad !!!*


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2017)

charley said:


> ... we know what a fucking liar you & your lord trumpy are........   [your new avi represents you perfectly] ...     ..


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2017)

Prince said:


>




.... hey Rob.. why is it that it's the 'white guys' that are tired of the '*Racist-crap'....??  you might think that it would be the victims of racism, *you know who I mean.. blacks, Latinos & any people of color...   

.... your new orange pumpkin faced avi is better than your old orange pumpkin faced avi ....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2017)

charley said:


> .... hey Rob.. why is it that it's the 'white guys' that are tired of the '*Racist-crap'....??  you might think that it would be the victims of racism, *you know who I mean.. blacks, Latinos & any people of color...



who are all of these "racists" you fucking libtards speak of?


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 22, 2017)

12 percent black people in America but 90 percent black people in prison seems to me what's going on is ALOT of black people are criminals. But I guess that's the white man's fault to. Since my great great great grandaddy owned a black man hundreds of years ago

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 22, 2017)

almost every race of people here in the USA came here as immigrants, you dont hear people say shit about any other race but mexicans and blacks? why is that, is it racist to point out facts? until people get comfortable talking about facts and what is the root cause of these facts the people that can actually make a difference will stay away cause its career suicide


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

Prince said:


> who are all of these "racists" you fucking libtards speak of?




.... I ask a question...  & you respond by asking a question, typical of you..     *I will ask you again, since you don't seem to understand.*.. why is it that it's the 'white guys' that are tired of the '*Racist-crap'....??  you might think that it would be the victims of racism, *you know who I mean.. blacks, Latinos & any people of color... 

....*& your answer is ?????*


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 22, 2017)

We are tired of racist crap because there isn't any racist crap..... Black people wanna cry racism over everything...... Example John Kelly told Frederica Wilson she was an empty barrel and this bufoon actually says that was racist and then immediately after decides to say I'm not really sure what he meant by empty barrel

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 22, 2017)

everywhere that I lived that was a white neighborhood was quiet and peaceful. I was the typical white guy never said the n word, never owned guns and agreed with minorities that racism is out there keeping them down.
now I live in a shitty neighborhood and EVERY FUCKING FRIDAY and SATURDAY night acting a fucking fool. I had 3 of my trucks broken into, graffiti on my fucking house and walls. give me a god damn break with all this racism shit, mexicans and blacks need to straighten the fuck up!!!


----------



## Anonim (Oct 22, 2017)

You know i have a few black (north african) friends of mines feel the same way about American Blacks, racism is real but where is the line drawn between racism and adopted bad habits between a comunity. I prejudice whites that adopt these same culture too..Call each other a nigger, glorify robbery drug dealing material things and violence...If there is an elite keeping the black race from its potential it sure as hell its not putting alot of effort in...Black on black crime is highest,why??? Is the white man putting guns and drugs in your neighbourhoods,change happends when we take responsability and stop blaming the white man..most heroin addicts today statistically are actually mid low class white..but noone talks about that, its big pharma..its not racism its classism...the first time i was exposed to racism was from blacks, and the first time i was discriminated ethnically was from mexicans (im european) here in miami ask any latins about how mexicans are with each other, if youre cuban or non central american you wont make it working around them, they call you "el guero" the chalk the white....

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 22, 2017)

my mexican neighbors baby daddy beat the shit out of her, she decided to press charges and was shocked to find out that he had an armed robbery charge, it washis 3rd strike and now hes been on the run for 2 years they want to deport him. but guess what, hes still around, but not around taking care of his kids, the goverment picked up that tab a long time ago


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 22, 2017)

My opinion black people lost the race card the minute a black man was elected president

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 22, 2017)

Anonim said:


> You know i have a few black (north african) friends of mines feel the same way about American Blacks, racism is real but where is the line drawn between racism and adopted bad habits between a comunity. I prejudice whites that adopt these same culture too..Call each other a nigger, glorify robbery drug dealing material things and violence...If there is an elite keeping the black race from its potential it sure as hell its not putting alot of effort in...Black on black crime is highest,why??? Is the white man putting guns and drugs in your neighbourhoods,change happends when we take responsability and stop blaming the white man..most heroin addicts today statistically are actually mid low class white..but noone talks about that, its big pharma..its not racism its classism...the first time i was exposed to racism was from blacks, and the first time i was discriminated ethnically was from mexicans (im european) here in miami ask any latins about how mexicans are with each other, if youre cuban or non central american you wont make it working around them, they call you "el guero" the chalk the white....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


my wife is mexican, heres the truth mexicans hate blacks, hate Salvadorians, my friend moved here from florida and his wife is porto rican  she hates mexicans. I worked with some cubans they hate peurto ricans. I was stationed overseas and koreans hate chineese, if you go to quam they hate japanese and much as the rest of the world hates nazis. racism will never ever be solved and if you got to these countries they dont have a word called racism and they will openly tell you they hate these other people


All I hate is crime, I just want people to focus on stopping crime


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 22, 2017)

donniedeal13 said:


> My opinion black people lost the race card the minute a black man was elected president
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


black people lost the race card when africans sold them as slaves. when pirates sold them as slaves, when the US fought a war to free them, when they were offered a trip back to africa and the US set them up with their own democratic country and the first thing they did was enslave the locals and build plantations, I can go on and on.


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

donniedeal13 said:


> My opinion black people lost the race card the minute a black man was elected president
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk




......      poor tired white people, only in America ..      ..


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Anonim (Oct 22, 2017)

charley said:


> ......      poor tired white people, only in America ..      ..


Charley, thats exactly the type of answer the racist elitary and the real estate investors that inflate taxes and prices on your neighbourhoods want to hear..i spoke to a miami investor in my coke days about the wynwood investment.. wynwood used to be a puertorican/black neighbourhood close to overtown historical district (black neighbourhood with history that recently is called heroin town) wynwood had an inflate in taxes 2010 that pushed almost everyone that lived there to sell for insanely cheap prices or foreclose especially from high crime and drug activity people moved. Guess what? Rent there now averages 2500$ its one of miami's prime touristic atractions for its graffity art, cousine and small service enterprenourships. It was all planned in the early 90s..and next is overtown whoever lives there will be forced to sell or abandon (mainly junkies) ,commumity leaders are trying hard to stop the crime and fight off this investments but with the divide and "bullshit the people that live there are on, overtown black historical district will be clear in no time" the quote was from the young real estate lady i spoke to while she was coked up..The only poor people i see here in this case is blacks, im not tired i can live in my miami high rise away from all the bs..I dont mind paying taxes for government help and section 8, personally blacks give me no competition in my bussiness so...tired no, its a shame yes. Overtown will be cleared of heroin and murder and also will be cleared of few hard working black families that live there with history over a century, while you are too caught up to blame the white man for racism and dumbass statues and forget that the comunity as a whole is usually for the most part...fucked by they own damn self

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Oct 22, 2017)

Anonim said:


> Charley, thats exactly the type of answer the racist elitary and the real estate investors that inflate taxes and prices on your neighbourhoods want to hear..i spoke to a miami investor in my coke days about the wynwood investment.. wynwood used to be a puertorican/black neighbourhood close to overtown historical district (black neighbourhood with history that recently is called heroin town) wynwood had an inflate in taxes 2010 that pushed almost everyone that lived there to sell for insanely cheap prices or foreclose especially from high crime and drug activity people moved. Guess what? Rent there now averages 2500$ its one of miami's prime touristic atractions for its graffity art, cousine and small service enterprenourships. It was all planned in the early 90s..and next is overtown whoever lives there will be forced to sell or abandon (mainly junkies) ,commumity leaders are trying hard to stop the crime and fight off this investments but with the divide and "bullshit the people that live there are on, overtown black historical district will be clear in no time" the quote was from the young real estate lady i spoke to while she was coked up..The only poor people i see here in this case is blacks, im not tired i can live in my miami high rise away from all the bs..I dont mind paying taxes for government help and section 8, personally blacks give me no competition in my bussiness so...tired no, its a shame yes. Overtown will be cleared of heroin and murder and also will be cleared of few hard working black families that live there with history over a century, while you are too caught up to blame the white man for racism and dumbass statues and forget that the comunity as a whole is usually for the most part...fucked by they own damn self
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


You dont have to read all this shit, google maps wynwood art district and you will see a maserati dealership next to homeless shelters, high rise im the midle of old section 8 public housing set to be demolished this year till they get all the people out..its very easy really to blame racism on this shit, tho there is a much bigger picture

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

... I read everything Anonim,,,& I do like that you took time to write what you feel is a response ...   I just happen to hear things differently....   & still I hear that "black people are responsible for their own destruction" ...  see what I'm hearing is 'black people are guilty of America's problems' ...that's all I ever hear here....

... why is it white guys only say negative things about blacks here ???


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2017)

charley said:


> .... I ask a question...  & you respond by asking a question, typical of you..     *I will ask you again, since you don't seem to understand.*.. why is it that it's the 'white guys' that are tired of the '*Racist-crap'....??  you might think that it would be the victims of racism, *you know who I mean.. blacks, Latinos & any people of color...
> 
> ....*& your answer is ?????*



It's called a *victim mentality* and you libtards just don't get it. There are FAR more benefits available to minorities in this country than there are for a white male.


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 22, 2017)

Fact is that growing up the n word wasn't allowed in our house. I was very much what most would consider to be a friend to all. But I gotta tell u.... The older I get the more I have come to realize that I have no desire to deal with idiots and hoodlums and most black people fall in that category not because they are black. I don't care what color ur skin is. But u fall in there because of how u carry urself and the way you act. Don't get me wrong I have black friends who do not act that way and we get along great

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

Prince said:


> It's called a *victim mentality* and you libtards just don't get it. There are FAR more benefits available to minorities in this country than there are for a white male.



... why are *white guys* *tired of 'racist crap'....???     white's are the ones doing the 'racist-crap' .....*


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 22, 2017)

So when Ferguson burned to the ground that was white people?????

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 22, 2017)

Tell me the last time white people burned anything to the ground


Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

donniedeal13 said:


> Tell me the last time white people burned anything to the ground
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

donniedeal13 said:


> So when Ferguson burned to the ground that was white people?????
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk




...


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2017)

charley said:


> ... why are *white guys* *tired of 'racist crap'....???     white's are the ones doing the 'racist-crap' .....*



I think most Americans (regardless of race/color) are tired of the racist shit because most Americans are not racist libtard.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2017)

charley said:


> ...



WTF does that prove you moron?


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

Prince said:


> WTF does that prove you moron?




... you dumb scumbag, you're one blind motherfucker..  it shows an incredible* double standard *, you trumpian doormat.......    ...


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

Prince said:


> I think most Americans (regardless of race/color) are tired of the racist shit because most Americans are not racist libtard.




......


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/piwaBO6U43U


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/6vK5UkZrPcc


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 22, 2017)

charley said:


> ...



Dylan Roof committed his crime then surrendered peacefully.  Alton Sterling was resisting arrest.


----------



## charley (Oct 22, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> Dylan Roof committed his crime then surrendered peacefully.  Alton Sterling was resisting arrest.



... yea sure Zaphod,,, Roof*[white guy]* killed people and he had trust in the police, Sterling*[black guy]* was *selling cigs* & had great fear of the police...  come on man, you know better than that...  those crimes sound the same to you ??  

,,, think about it Z, a white guy kills *black people* and has no fear of cops, a black guy sells cigarettes and died while being arrested by police...   please don't tell me you can't understand what I'm saying...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh Chuck you are wrong about almost everything, maybe instead of posting CNN fake news you should look at real statistics... this article is simple enough for you to follow I think: http://www.dailywire.com/news/7441/7-statistics-you-need-know-about-black-black-crime-aaron-bandler#


----------



## botamico (Oct 23, 2017)

Wonder why racism is still going strong, then everyone needs to check out Race Baiting 101 by Matthew Cooke. This will open up the eyes of everyone.


----------



## botamico (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm black and I recognize that some things are harder to get for me than others, but I don't play into the victim role because with a certain amount of research,  you can find any loophole to get around hurdles.


----------



## botamico (Oct 23, 2017)

But once you see Race Baiting 101, you all will see that race is used with other tactics to control the masses. Don't find out who has the problem, find out who is profiting from the problem.


----------



## botamico (Oct 23, 2017)

One more thing I'll advise; I would not trust the big news media outlets. Fox News, CNN, MSNBC, etc. I usually stick with the smaller, independent news outlets.


----------



## donniedeal13 (Oct 23, 2017)

Race baiting...... That is the first legit explanation I've heard. But I will tell u it seems to me blacks tend to race bait. Again look at Frederica Wilson. It would not have mattered what general Kelly would have responded with she was gonna call it racism

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 23, 2017)

racism costs us all lots of money, if people would or could get over the existence of racism think of all the money we could save with property, or schools. my point of view is neighborhoods used to be inaccessible to certain races but now with all the equality home prices have sky rocketed mostly because women are now in the work force but also to keep certain people out


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> racism costs us all lots of money, if people would or could get over the existence of racism think of all the money we could save with property, or schools. my point of view is neighborhoods used to be inaccessible to certain races but now with all the equality home prices have sky rocketed mostly because women are now in the work force but also to keep certain people out




..... black people could, as you say.'could get over the existence of racism' if white people weren't so racist...  it's white folks that are 'racist' , not people of color..  white people trash blacks for being poor , when in fact , that's the way whites like it..  sites like this, will tell you that blacks started racism, white people are racists not blacks...


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 23, 2017)

charley said:


> ... yea sure Zaphod,,, Roof*[white guy]* killed people and he had trust in the police, Sterling*[black guy]* was *selling cigs* & had great fear of the police...  come on man, you know better than that...  those crimes sound the same to you ??
> 
> ,,, think about it Z, a white guy kills *black people* and has no fear of cops, a black guy sells cigarettes and died while being arrested by police...   please don't tell me you can't understand what I'm saying...



Different arrest circumstances for both.  Roof was driving and was pulled over, police recognized him, yanked him from the car and cuffed him.  Roof was up on drug possession charges from earlier in the year.  Alton Sterling was illegally selling cigarettes and when being arrested, found to have an illegally possessed handgun, began actively resisting.  Sterling, had a less than sterling record (see what I did there?) including carnal knowledge of a juvenile (so was a registered sex offender), a lengthy violent criminal record of various other crimes including felon in possession of a firearm.  None of which means he should have been killed, don't get me wrong about that.  He was also arrested in a county notorious for its violent treatment of black suspects.  The county, in another state, where Roof was arrested is not known for that.  The circumstances of their arrests are polar opposites.  One surrendered, the other fought.  One was in a county not known for violence against black suspects, the other was in a county notorious for that.  

Alton Sterling shouldn't have been killed, he should have been arrested.  But the circumstances of both couldn't have been more different.


----------



## botamico (Oct 23, 2017)

The only thing I can say is after watching Race Baiting 101, I don't feed into the crap in the newspapers or on tv. A lot of people on tv claiming racism, whites and blacks, are paid to stir up trouble. The people in charge of the media are the same ones who are profiting from the race baiting.  Reality is that it's never been about race, but the people profiting from the problem are prominent blacks and whites. Hopefully,  this will shine some true light on this issue of racism.


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> Different arrest circumstances for both.  Roof was driving and was pulled over, police recognized him, yanked him from the car and cuffed him.  Roof was up on drug possession charges from earlier in the year.  Alton Sterling was illegally selling cigarettes and when being arrested, found to have an illegally possessed handgun, began actively resisting.  Sterling, had a less than sterling record (see what I did there?) including carnal knowledge of a juvenile (so was a registered sex offender), a lengthy violent criminal record of various other crimes including felon in possession of a firearm.  None of which means he should have been killed, don't get me wrong about that.  He was also arrested in a county notorious for its violent treatment of black suspects.  The county, in another state, where Roof was arrested is not known for that.  The circumstances of their arrests are polar opposites.  One surrendered, the other fought.  One was in a county not known for violence against black suspects, the other was in a county notorious for that.
> 
> Alton Sterling shouldn't have been killed, he should have been arrested.  But the circumstances of both couldn't have been more different.



.... thx Z....   I can accept your post... I didn't know about Sterling's criminal history, or the handgun..  I agree, nobody should of died especially those church going folks...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2017)

botamico said:


> I'm black and *I recognize that some things are harder to get for me than others*, but I don't play into the victim role because with a certain amount of research,  you can find any loophole to get around hurdles.



name them.


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2017)

botamico said:


> I'm black and I recognize that some things are harder to get for me than others, but I don't play into the victim role because with a certain amount of research,  you can find any loophole to get around hurdles.




.....  did you see what happened ?????  That dude is prince, and he's calling you out,,,  you said that "some things are harder to get for me than others" .... and worse yet. you've admitted that while being 'black'[a potential crime here]  ...   in his 'prince like way' he's calling you a liar, and a black liar at that....   because in his world , blacks are always begging to be moved to the front of the line... he most likely thinks you're talking about getting your welfare check....    lol  

.... my advice... don't trust people on the internet...  stay black brother.. if a black man tries to get along with a white guy he will think you are weak...   *sad !!!*


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah Chuck, I want to know exactly what is harder to get in America based on skin color.


----------



## charley (Oct 23, 2017)

Prince said:


> Yeah Chuck, I want to know exactly what is harder to get in America based on skin color.




.....  I know you do Rob,,,,,    .....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2017)

Prince said:


> https://youtu.be/piwaBO6U43U



you forgot to watch this Chuck, you might actually learn something factual.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh Chuck I also want to know of all the "white" benefits and privileges I supposedly have received.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

In response to prince, I was born and raised in the south. I had jobs that passed me up on promotions because of skin color. I'm a hard worker because that is the way I taught. I don't give a shit about what is shown on tv ( tell lies vision). I go based on my personal experiences. I don't complain about it, after all, it's America. If I don't get what I worked my ass off to get, I simply go find a better job/opportunity. And please note that I said "worked my ass off to get", not deserve.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

I never asked for any handout from anybody. Black lives matter, blue lives matter, whites lives matter, black panthers, white nationalist, whites yelling racism, blacks yelling racism, etc. All that shit to me is a waste of energy.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

This US is big. If you feel oppressed where you are, get up and move. That is what I did and found better opportunities. That is why I'm back on this forum from hiatus. It took some to land something great, and here I am, living to tell about it. I don't complain, I make moves.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

But to answer the question,  its been some jobs for my personal experiences.  Yes, I'm a good worker and i have references to back me up from white and black people.


----------



## charley (Oct 24, 2017)

Prince said:


> Oh Chuck I also want to know of all the "white" benefits and privileges I supposedly have received.




.. the fact that you need to ask such a 'clueless white question' makes my point....   BTW...  that Larry Elder. a wealthy black conservative , has been talking his 'uncle tom' bullshit for the last 20 years...any black guy who is comfortable on Fox News is a black man with his tongue up the ass of elite white republicans..   *sad !!!!*


----------



## charley (Oct 24, 2017)

botamico said:


> I never asked for any handout from anybody. Black lives matter, blue lives matter, whites lives matter, black panthers, white nationalist, whites yelling racism, blacks yelling racism, etc. All that shit to me is a waste of energy.




.... your willingness to bow down to white people in the vain hopes that you will be accepted is not going to happen unless you are from a wealthy family or you are a very light skinned black man, you're posting what they want to hear,,,,  making a joke out of 'black lives matter' is what they want to hear.....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2017)

botamico said:


> In response to prince, I was born and raised in the south.* I had jobs that passed me up on promotions because of skin color.* I'm a hard worker because that is the way I taught. I don't give a shit about what is shown on tv ( tell lies vision). I go based on my personal experiences. I don't complain about it, after all, it's America. If I don't get what I worked my ass off to get, I simply go find a better job/opportunity. And please note that I said "worked my ass off to get", not deserve.



Yeah and I had minorities get job promotions over me, what's your point? 

It's not racism, sometimes life just in is not fair.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

So basically, it's up to how an individual interprets their situation. Prince, your situation could have been racism, but whether it was or not, you chose to move passed it. That's what I did, I moved passed it and didn't complain.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

Racism does exist. I don't believe it is as big as an issue as it's portrayed on TV.  Larry Elder is right on point with the statistics and welfare states that exist. He rose above his situation to have a better life. I made same choice to rise above situations. As for me,  there's no hatred in my blood. If a person doesn't like me, I simply won't be around that person.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2017)

Of course racism exists, but its not an issue in this country like BLM are making it out to be, that is just pure ignorance.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

I totally agree. I've been in Chicago where black on black crime is running wild, and I haven't seen anyone talk about controlling that. These movements on tv are a bunch of opportunists trying to get famous.


----------



## botamico (Oct 24, 2017)

NFL hall of famer Jim Brown is one of the few people who went to poor neighborhoods in L.A. and made a truce between gangs. I respect him and his contributions.


----------



## charley (Oct 24, 2017)

botamico said:


> So basically, it's up to how an individual interprets their situation. Prince, your situation could have been racism, but whether it was or not, you chose to move passed it. That's what I did, I moved passed it and didn't complain.




......  yea sure ,,, prince is the victim of racism..    lol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2017)

charley said:


> ......  yea sure ,,, prince is the victim of racism..    lol



did I say that moron?


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> did I say that moron?




.... yo dimwit..you don't appear to read the posts.... your pal botamico *posted* "So basically, it's up to how an individual interprets their situation. Prince, your situation could have been racism, but whether it was or not, you chose to move passed it. That's what I did, I moved passed it and didn't complain.".....   *so I wrote..."*......  yea sure ,,, prince is the victim of racism..    lol"...   

.... got it ???


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> did I say that moron?




... it is a drag that you don't comprehend much that's going on around you ....    so trumpian !!!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 25, 2017)

there are no winners here


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> there are no winners here



nope just Chuck the loser.


----------

